# Wivenhoe Eel



## Hard Yakka (Aug 15, 2006)

I didn't put him in the Yak...


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTIu+t8AABNfgAASQIWAEAAEEIA//96gIACVCKepoaep6I9EDIyekGqn+po0RHjVA9Gk2o9QgbKgLMcHBazrYFE6JISVnyaccTowVD25zEfA6JPBT5NQcLfgZ7oa1ZQU4kQXvhAcVzsmG/cWoFLE7S/IntxAURiIAxItn1MZvwOuovXcVPtzql6KzkOuhfuveBCiKfxdyRThQkDIu+t8


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Or smoked on Sushi hmmm yum yum.

But heck I wuoldn't bring one on to my Yak either :lol:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Looks like a bigun, I would be cutting the line on that one.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:shock: I'm with you YakAtak :arrow: bye bye eel.

 fishing Russ


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

The Other Yakka said:


> I didn't put him in the Yak...


I don't blame you!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeh, but think of all the shark bait you wasted. :twisted:


----------



## Hard Yakka (Aug 15, 2006)

I sent this pix off to Garry Fitzgerald of sweetwaterfishing.com.au.

Here is a copy of his reply.

"" G'Day Marty,
Thanks for the pic. I've added it to the species page on the website. Have acknowleged you as the photographer.

From memory the eel trappers took out about 70 tonnes / year the first year on Wivenhoe, then within 5 years they were down to less than 2 tonne / year so they gave up. Not alot in there, hence Terry's (the rangers) surprise. Not a common capture there these days.

Many thanks for your input.

Warmest Regards,

Garry Fitzgerald
http://www.sweetwaterfishing.com.au ""


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

He's a good bloke Fitzy, hence certain parts of the dam being named after him. He does a lot of work with stocking groups and educating people about our fresh water fisheries.


----------

